# What kind of dog is this?



## kylemckeil (Jan 8, 2008)

http://www.losgauchos.com/ on the website there is a slide show on the home page on the 4th photo in what kind of dog is that the brown and white one beside the gun and birds?


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

it looks like a springer spaniel


----------



## TEALMAN (Sep 27, 2006)

Not sure on the pup but I plan on going hunting with them in the near future.


----------



## kylemckeil (Jan 8, 2008)

Welsh Springer Spaniel mabay whatever it is thats a nice looking dog


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

It looks more like a Brittany to me; the ears don't seem long enough for a springer.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm thinking Brittany/ King Charles mix. Has the face of the King but he body of a Brit.


----------



## Ginger Quill (Jan 25, 2008)

To me it looks like a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Ginger Quill said:


> To me it looks like a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever.


Good call, I agree with this. I ran into a few of these at Hunt tests last year.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Dang you got me I thought it would be a hot chick from Rio. It didn't sound to hot as a Brittany but some of the other names caught my attention.


----------



## cancan (Feb 28, 2008)

looks like a brittney or french britteny to me...like no toller I have ever seen.


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

It's a Brittney....could be of the French Brittney Strain, but it's a Brittney. English Springers aren't Orange/white. Welsh Springer have a longer snout with longer ears. I've not seen any Nova Scotia Duck Tollers with this much white and their head is different and the coat is different as well.


----------

